
Tesla nabs another Apple employee: “One of the key designers on the Mac team” - filleokus
http://www.businessinsider.com/matt-casebolt-tesla-nabs-another-key-apple-employee-2017-1?r=US&IR=T&IR=T
======
towndrunk
It would seem Apple has some internal issues. There has been a lot of talent
leaving Apple recently.

